# CPL holders



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Since I picked up my CPL I have found that I carry everyday. 
How often do you all carry?


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

95% of the time...


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep, unless I am at work, since I work on a Military Post, it's verboten, so i have a lock bock behind my drivers seat, and before I go in the gate, I lock it inside. Les


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

greatprohunter said:


> Since I picked up my CPL I have found that I carry everyday.
> How often do you all carry?


I don't carry nearly as ofen as I used to when I first got it, but I pack when I'm downstate on a trip - usually ready to go in the console of my truck, or I'll either stash it in a jacket or wear it on a hip holster (either a Makarov 9mm, or my Sig p225st .40). 

Even though I don't pack much, it sure is nice to have during hunting season, and for buying guns. If you're in a store and see something you want, it's a lot nicer to just buy it on the spot than having to do all the running around.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I carry probably 50 percent of the time just depends on where I am going.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I have an Springfield XDM .40. I don't like the holster it came with because the gun is slung so low it sticks out the bottom of my jacket. Plus my pants almost fell to the floor in the grocery store. Whoops sorry folks. I ordered a new leather holster from Galco but it's on backorder. I hate that. Once i get the new high ride holster, i will carry everywhere i can. 
My cousin's an Oakland Co. and he told me, "You spen't the time and money to get it, now carry it everywhere." I think that's good advice!:lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

only if im in the woods hunting.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I got my CPL in February 2008 and have never carried. I have plenty of nice Carry type/compact pistols but I just really havent thought it was necessary. I basicallly got the CPL so that it would be easier for me to buy. I am am not as interested in carrying as I thought I was.

Jeff


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Probably 30 percent depending on what I think the threat level is and what I am doing.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Maybe 10% of the time. I just don't feel I need to carry that much. My permit is up in April, I guess I better get the renewal process started!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Whenever I can. :bouncy:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Everywhere but the shower!:lol: (or at least it's in reach)


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont have a CPL, but have a qualifing exemption (Police officer) the only place(s) I DO NOT carry is when I am going to the airport to fly out or gonna cross the border to Canada.

Otherwise if I am out of my house/off my property I have a handgun concealed on me.

J-


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

24/7 where legal. :evilsmile
i am glad to see that some of you know when to carry for saftey. you may wish to inform all leo's about this superpower you have in knowing where all the bad boys/girls are they would welcome all such information as it would make their job much safer and mine too.
OH YES, I ALMOST FORGOT IT ONLY TAKES *****1*****IDIOT WITH A GUN TO RUIN YOUR DAY. or a knife,baseball bat, wrecking bar, hammer, screwdriver the list is endless, even a sharp pencil.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Every time I go anywhere but work.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I carry every day,everywhere that it is legal to do so.So,i'm pretty close to 100% of the time.I want it with me if I need it,not back at the house,in the car ect..And since NO ONE can know when they will need it,I can't understand why someone would carry only "part-time"


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

I carry about 80% of the time, probably should be 100% since I live in the Flint area..:yikes:


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

SNAREMAN said:


> I carry every day,everywhere that it is legal to do so.So,i'm pretty close to 100% of the time.I want it with me if I need it,not back at the house,in the car ect..And since NO ONE can know when they will need it,I can't understand why someone would carry only "part-time"


----------



## SuperTrooper (Nov 22, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> I dont have a CPL, but have a qualifing exemption (Police officer) the only place(s) I DO NOT carry is when I am going to the airport to fly out or gonna cross the border to Canada.
> 
> Otherwise if I am out of my house/off my property I have a handgun concealed on me.
> 
> J-


I'm in the same boat.
+1


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> .....depending on what I think the threat level is...


Please tell me how & when you will know this is going to happen????



> ....but I just really havent thought it was necessary


When do you think it will be???

If I asked "why do you carry a rifle in Deer season?"
One would probably say "well I'm Deer hunting wudda think I'm doing"
Then I would counter "Well why wouldn't you just carry your rifle when your going to see Deer?.............."

See where I'm going with this????

Don't wait for something to happen for you to decide to carry,(as alot do)
No one can predict the future the same as we don't when the 
Deer is going to be there nor when the bad guy will appear,

Carry always,do it enough and it'll be just like your keys and wallet,
you won't leave the house without em.
Good luck


----------

